
NodeMCU based Totoro figure that indicates the weather forecast through its eyes - jgrahamc
https://github.com/jgrahamc/totoro
======
jgrahamc
See also: [http://blog.jgc.org/2017/04/a-totoro-to-forecast-
weather.htm...](http://blog.jgc.org/2017/04/a-totoro-to-forecast-weather.html)

